# E70_OBD problem



## 43096543 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi friends, i have problem with connecting Diag to car, when i connect i have power supply for KL30 :13.5 V but don't have power supply for KL15 : 0 V.
i've checked all wiring diagram of the OBD Socket, still have problem for connecting to car.
Thank you in advance for helping me.
Best Regards.


----------

